# I remember I was gettin $10 tips all the time, then all of a sudden all these $1 tips



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

because these geniuises at Uber put the three options of $1, $2, or $5 tip so everyone just started hittin the $1 tip.

the power of stupid suggestion.

thanks a lot.

where's the $200 million dollar button they paid the execs to come up with this idea?


----------



## 5spdturbo (Jan 15, 2019)

BetterGet5Stars said:


> because these geniuises at Uber put the three options of $1, $2, or $5 tip so everyone just started hittin the $1 tip.
> 
> the power of stupid suggestion.
> 
> ...


I didn't want to believe it...but it's true...here's a buck...and @@@@ you...


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

The percentages were better. They seemed to ping pong that idea between app versions.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't care if it's a min trip, if you're tipping less than $3.00 you're an asshole.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

BetterGet5Stars said:


> because these geniuises at Uber put the three options of $1, $2, or $5 tip so everyone just started hittin the $1 tip.
> 
> the power of stupid suggestion.
> 
> ...


The problem is 90% paxholes don't even have a dollar tip for you.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

100hoursuber said:


> The problem is 90% paxholes don't even have a dollar tip for you.


True
Most of them are broke and stupid
Rent is killing them...
Then they will go buy a car, pay 600$/ month to become U/l driver.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I don't care if it's a min trip, if you're tipping less than $3.00 you're an @@@@@@@.


I always tip cash at the end of ride 5 or 10. More for lady drivers. Stop dreaming, man. Uber paxholes don't ven know what the tip is.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

100hoursuber said:


> I always tip cash at the end of ride 5 or 10. More for lady drivers. Stop dreaming, man. Uber paxholes don't ven know what the tip is.


im speaking to drivers that take a ride


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

I am always grateful for that little extra from a passenger, and the amazing days of change that brought tipping and other innovations to drivers.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> I am always grateful for that little extra from a passenger, and the amazing days of change that brought tipping and other innovations to drivers.


What other innovations are you talking about?.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

100hoursuber said:


> What other innovations are you talking about?.


Don't forget the new app


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Don't forget the new app


What else?



emdeplam said:


> Don't forget the new app


Are you a uber driver?



emdeplam said:


> Don't forget the new app


You drive Pink Tutu too?



emdeplam said:


> Don't forget the new app


What's your rating? Are you a gold or diamond?



emdeplam said:


> Don't forget the new app


Is Nigeria in Africa?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

100hoursuber said:


> What else?
> 
> 
> Are you a uber driver?
> ...


Ya, I wish he/she/it would just go away. The trolling is ridiculous with that one.


----------

